# First Time Fatty - PIzza Fatty



## bunitybears (Jun 30, 2011)

So after reading all of the different ways people make fatties, I decided to try my hand at one of these little gems.  I decided on making a pizza fatty to start out with.  The ingredients were pretty simple:  pepperoni, mozzerela, diced jalapenos, basil.

First Step - flattening out the sausage in a ziplock bag.








Ingredients







Added the pepperoni and basil







Added the pizza sauce and jalapenos







Added the cheese







All Rolled Up







Bacon Weave







Ready to go on the Grill







A few after pics













Lessons Learned

Rolling the Fatty is harder than I thought.  You definitely need to use the wax paper as a guide to get it to roll nice.

Needed more pizza sauce.  Couldn't really taste it very much.

Find a better way to seal the ends.  I thought a lot of the cheese melted out of the ends (could be where the sauce went too)

All in all it was a great success and I am ready to try my hand at another.


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 30, 2011)

Your fattie looks good from here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Try cutting the side of the ziplock to help roll the fattie. Then when your all rolled up & in the saran wrap. Twist the ends of the saran & ROLL the fattie on the counter. This will seal up those ends for you & give you that more uniform look!


----------



## ohm (Jun 30, 2011)

Look great!  Nice job for a first time.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 30, 2011)

BUnityBears- Next time, don't place your toppings all the way out to the edges. Leave about a 1/2-3/4 inch boarder along the two sides and across the top and roll the fattie from the bottom to the top. When you seal up the sides and the seam down the length of the fattie, you'll be sealing sausage meat to sausage meat and will get better seal.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful! A work of art for your first try!


----------

